# my amatuer squirrel taxidermy



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

just finished my second squirrel rug. hopefully the pic comes through.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

What are you going to do with a squirrel rug...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Anything he wants... Looks good Chris. What did you use for eyes?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

its a conversation piece. i got some eyes from hobby lobby.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, I know a couple guys on here that could use a good toupee....Squirrel Rug yes!!!!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

How dare you try to utilize the skin if a squirrel. Just throw the skins away like the rest of us. I love mini squirrel rugs


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks nice. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

it looks like a nice thanksgiving place mat. pretty cool though. never seen that done.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thats pretty slick man.. looks good


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

That's hilarious! Very nice


----------



## eyecatchin (Apr 28, 2012)

Very nice Chris!Great job!I would be intersted in buying a couple of them for the trophy room if you wanted to "practice"on a couple more anytime soon.Just a thought...Keep up the good work!! -Bill-


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

That would look great, looking down from the top of my monitor.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

You need to hunt bigger squirrels. !#


----------

